# Daemon Prince conversion



## killmaimburn

Hi everyone. I'm probably the only person that feels this way, but I dislike the way the generic daemon prince looks. I want a unique feel for my army, so I intend to convert an inquisitor model (the chaos magus). Does anyone have any experience with inquisitor models and can tell me how they're pieces come assembled or disassembled? Also, if anyone has suggestions for what to include on the daemon prince, or if they think the model (you can see it on the GW website) is suitable.... I have seen a person use the inquisitor death cult assassin twins to make slaanesh daemon princesses, but I don't do slaanesh...


----------



## PsychoXeno

My friend intends on using The Dark Master Be'Lakor from the Warhammer Fantasy as his Daemon Princes for his Daemons army.


----------



## killmaimburn

Yes that is an amazing model...is it still availble or was it limited edition?


----------



## yanlou

i understand what u mean by the way the current daemon prince looks, what im going to be doing with a daemon prince once i get 1 is give it wings either wings from the high elf dragon, the 1s from gamesworkshop warhammer bits or the balrock wings, and ill also be changing the pose to look more dramatic, now you could do the same and maybe change the weapon, change the head, add a tail, or add more subtle differences like more chains and skulls add extra horns, this is part of what ill be doing with mine also, the daemon prince as it is is not brilliant but it does leave room for alot of conversion possiblitys, if u have enough spare parts why not try and experiment alittle, just add stuff with bluetack and see how it looks, 
if iv rattled on to much sorry, i sometimes do that when iv got to many ideas floating about but i hope it helps u alittle


----------



## The Wraithlord

Still very much available, at least around here. I have one under way as my prince with another sitting around waiting for me to either use it on the table as well or make into a display piece.


----------



## NerdyOgre254

I took the standard daemon prince and did:
1. Swapped the head out for a Warhawk head.
2. Added two pairs of wings - one from a Bretonnian Pegasus, one from the Warhawk.
3. Cut ALL the joints and repositioned them so he wasn't in a crappy pose.
4. Made a staff instead of a sword. Used two Ogre Banner Poles, a Tzeentch Icon, and a Chaos Undivided Icon.
5. Made a massive base.

Yeah, and i've got a Slaanesh DP conversion in the works, and all i can say is this:
Codpiece.


I'll let you think about all the nasty possibilities there.


----------



## Hailo-15

Using Balrog wings for my conversion it sits snuggly on the back of my DP and with just a lil bit of Greenstuff it looks hot, also going to arch his leg so i can put a space marine corpse under it to make it look hella evil, before that i was going to impale the space marine in the DP's Sword and make a big gash considering he is a monstrous creature but i think i will stick with the corpse under his foot goodluck mate.


----------



## warsmith-893

ihave a witch hunter tyrus model in comes with the legs in 2 pieces, the torso, head, both arms, and shoulder plates seperate.

does this help?


----------



## killmaimburn

Yeah all of that helps, thanks. Now I'm waiting for the model to get here so I can get to work on it...


----------

